

Nasa searches for ideas to bring asteroids closer to Earth - sorindumi
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/science/Nasa-searches-for-ideas-to-bring-asteroids-closer-to-Earth/articleshow/32503574.cms

======
mihaialin
i don't think it is a good idea, remember what happend in russia last year? i
tend to believe that putin tried first :)

------
sitkack
megatons of kinetic energy doesn't seem like a good idea.

[http://www.astronomycafe.net/qadir/q975.html](http://www.astronomycafe.net/qadir/q975.html)

